# Solved: Anyone else having problems with the new version of MalwareBytes?



## debodun (Jun 12, 2004)

MalwareBytes self-updated on my system yesterday to version 2.0.1.1004. The first scan I did froze and when I tried to close it, I got a pop-up saying the program was not responding. Today when I booted up, the HD light stayed on quite some time. I opened the Task Manager and mbam was using 30% CPU and I now have an icon for it in my taskbar which wasn't there in the previous version. How can I get rid if the icon (customizing the taskbar to "Show Only Notifications" didn't get rid of it)? Also how to get mbam processes out of the Processes in Task Manager (mbam.exe, mbamscheduler.exe and mbamservice.exe) which weren't there previously? I tried End Process, but they keep reappearing. Should I even try to disable them?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

If you're having problems with using the new version, get rid of it and go back to version 1.75.0.1300.

The new version has a lot of changes and settings that take getting used to and learning.

Personally, I have good success with using *AdwCleaner* and *SUPERAntiSpyware*.

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## debodun (Jun 12, 2004)

Thanks for the tip, flavallee. Is there a way to prevent mbam from automatically installing the new version when I open the program, which is what happened yesterday?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I'm using the "Free" version and not the "Trial" or "Premium" version, so most of the settings are greyed out and can't be changed.

I don't see a setting where you can stop it from self-updating.

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Yup, Malwarebytes' forum is flooded with complaints ever since the new version came out not so long ago. I've removed it myself as it was causing all sorts of problems on my computer. Will not be installing it until they can come up with a stable version.


----------



## debodun (Jun 12, 2004)

My plaint about software updates is always "Why fix it if it ain't broke?"


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I'm currently using beta version 2.0.2.1012, and it's working fine. :up:

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

flavallee said:


> I'm currently using beta version 2.0.2.1012, and it's working fine. :up:
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------


The free version is probably not as bad as the Premium one.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I have the Free version and to me it's a lot better. Starts and updates faster and faster scans. This is on XP Pro.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> Starts and updates faster and faster scans.


Yep. The updating and scanning process is noticably faster and quicker than version 1.75.0.1300.

-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

Interesting -- I haven't updated to the newest version yet, but very good to know that it is giving so many people issues.

Hope they fix it soon. :up:


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

flavallee said:


> Yep. The updating and scanning process is noticably faster and quicker than version 1.75.0.1300.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------


It sure is.


----------



## John Burns (Jul 29, 1999)

I am having no trouble with version 2.0.1.1004 at all.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

John Burns said:


> I am having no trouble with version 2.0.1.1004 at all.


Free or Premium?


----------



## TulsaRose (Jan 6, 2012)

Malwarebytes Anti-Malware *Free*, v.2.0.1.1004 running A-OK on my old XP system. There have been improvements to the app since it was first released as 2.0.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

*Free*. Probably why some say they're not having trouble with MBAM 2.00...  There's nothing running in the background.

MBAM* Premium* is definitely not stable.


----------



## captainron276 (Sep 11, 2010)

No problems with v.2.0.1.1004 on Wind 7x32 here. Also tried the Trial version with no problems either. Am back to the free version now.


----------



## thomasjk (Feb 8, 2006)

Phantom010 said:


> *Free*. Probably why some say they're not having trouble with MBAM 2.00...  There's nothing running in the background.
> 
> MBAM* Premium* is definitely not stable.


I'm having no such stability issues with 2.0.1.1004.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

https://forums.malwarebytes.org/index.php?showforum=41


----------



## thomasjk (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks for the link. I had looked at those forums several times and as I said* I* have no instability issues on two WIN 7 machines.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

thomasjk said:


> Thanks for the link. I had looked at those forums several times and as I said* I* have no instability issues on two WIN 7 machines.


If you ever start experiencing problems with MBAM, you can post on that forum for help. They are always eager to help.


----------



## alicez (Jul 12, 2008)

TheShooter93 said:


> Interesting -- I haven't updated to the newest version yet, but very good to know that it is giving so many people issues.
> 
> Hope they fix it soon. :up:


I don't know how you are not getting the new version. As soon as I checked for definition updates, the new version was installed.


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

alicez said:


> I don't know how you are not getting the new version. As soon as I checked for definition updates, the new version was installed.


I haven't scanned my computer using MBAM in a while - haven't checked for updates.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

> NOTE: Malwarebytes Anti-Malware 2.0.2.1012 was released today - 05/20/2014. The full changelog can be viewed here
> 
> You can download the installer from this page: Malwarebytes Anti-Malware or if you already have the program installed it should start to roll out to users over the next few days via the internal updater.


https://forums.malwarebytes.org/index.php?showtopic=149022

We all should get new version in the next few days via the internal updater they tell us.


----------



## John Burns (Jul 29, 1999)

Phantom010 said:


> Free or Premium?


Premium


----------

